# [H] Thrall-Helion.de 70 Raid Gilde



## Ethoran (30. Oktober 2011)

Vermisst ihr auch die alten Zeiten oder habt ihr sie womöglich gar nicht richtig erlebt? Habt ihr Lust auf was "Neues Altes"?
Wenn es auf euch zutrifft, dann wird euch dieses Projekt garantiert gefallen.
Wir sind Helion, eine von wenigen Horde-Gilden auf dem Server Thrall, die sich dazu entschlossen hat, die vergangenen Zeiten nochmal neu zu erleben.
Auf Stufe 70 widmen wir unsere ganze Aufmerksamkeit der Scherbenwelt und derer bösen Kreaturen, die es zu bekämpfen gibt.
Unser Ziel ist es, eine feste 25er Stammgruppe zu bilden um erfolgreich die Schlachtzüge verlassen zu können.
Wir verlangen jedoch, dass der Charakter mit dem ihr der Gilde beigetreten seid, aktiv ist. Natürlich heißt das nicht, dass ihr 24 Stunden am Tag darauf verbringen müsst,
aber es wäre von Vorteil wenn es zu euerem Hauptcharakter wird. Es gelten dieselben Regeln wie in dem aktuellen Raid-Content, wenn ihr Stufe 70 erreicht habt solltet ihr euch auf den Schlachtzug vorbereiten.
Schlachtzüge stehen zwar im Vordergrund, jedoch gehört PvP ebenso dazu. Sobald wir genug Spieler haben, werden auch PvP-Abende eingeführt.

Wir sind eine nette, noch nicht sehr große aber hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft und freuen uns auf jeden Neuzugang, welcher die Freude an den 70er Zeiten mit uns teilen möchte.
Was nicht gern gesehn wird, sind Leute die nur aus Langeweile zu uns gestoßen sind und in der Gilde mit Inaktivität glänzen.

Natürlich sind wir im Besitz einer eigenen Homepage mit Forum sowie einens TS3-Servers.
Schaut mal rein auf www.thrall-helion.de

Diese Klassen fehlen uns:

Magier 
Schamane (heal/dd) 
Priester (heal/dd) 
Druiden (heal/dd/Tank) 
Hunter
Hexer
DK (dd)
Schurke

Gildenleitung:
Tersina,Nicest,Androlia,Ethoran


----------

